# Hysterical



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife and I (and our boys) were out of the house visiting some friends down the street from about 6 pm till 9 pm.

Phoebe was home with her kitten ;D and the house was mostly dark.

As we returned to the house I could hear P barking inside. I entered and she was in a hysterical state. Barking and jumping around. I think she saw something or someone in the backyard. She seemed stressed (stress lines on her muzzle) and was having a hard time calming down. I didn't acknowledge this state, just went about my business and told the family to follow suit. I didn't want to soothe her, I wanted her to soothe herself. I did change her water bowl and do some other routine evening things.

Eventually she calmed down and then I was giving her some treats and attention but I wondered if anyone else has had this situation. This is the first time that I've seen her all wound up like this when we are gone for just a few hours. Normally she is having some sleep while we are away.

Could it be the springtime? She is almost 20 months old now and the sunshine has just come out for the season.

Rh.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Same thing happened here just last week. I had gone out to dinner with my sister and some old friends. When I returned home, Willie was all worked up, panting and doing his bucking bronco jump. Not at all typical. Like you, I usually find him sleeping. Found out later from my brother-in-law that some thunder had rolled through the area. Willie absolutely hates the "thunder monster"! So maybe it was something that really scared your pup... although you might never know for sure. :-X


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

any chance that maybe some nocturnal creatures have come out of hibernation in your neighbourhoods and spooked your dogs


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm keeping an eye on her a little closer. I'm also doing a bit more training with her so that I can reduce any anxiety she may have by giving her things to do that please me.

I always find that she calms down and seems more balanced when I challenge her with some off leash heal and tracking training.

It is very possible that one or more cats came by the house and teased her ( they'll be sorry if I'm home, I'll let her out to play... ) or maybe a gopher or skunk.

Rh.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Ironman,

One thing I have learned for sure about vizslas: If your dog mostly only barks when they want something (the toy stuck under the couch) or want to alert you to something (Look! A delivery!) then it is safe to assume that Phoebe saw or heard something.

I used to think Magnus was occasionally just being chatty but he's now proven several times that something's been around even if I haven't been quick enough to see it.

Let's hope it was only a critter! :-D

Cheers!
Carol


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Ironman. I hope Pheobe is feeling a bit more mellow now!

I had a quick question for you: you mentioned "stress lines on her muzzle". I haven't heard of those before. What do those look like? I'm always trying to learn more about signs to be watching for in my pup. Thanks!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello Kaya,

I was taught from a local trainer maybe 15 years ago what stress lines are ( I just did a search for an image of what I'm talking about but couldn't find anything ). When Phoebe has her mouth slightly open and may be panting or just breathing normally her lips are pulled back almost into a smile and there are small vertical lines formed by the folds of her upper lip across the side of her face.

These usually indicate stress in dogs. 

Did that help? I wish I could find a photo online...

Rh.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We always take Sam with us or tire him out and leave him in his crate. Left alone is risky but can be done with lots of hard to empty Kongs.


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Phoebe is about 20 months old and we have been slowly working towards her only being in the crate at night so that she can sleep where she wants, get some water, play with the cat, etc..

She has been quite good but we do occasionally have an issue where she's found something and destroyed it. Mostly it has been paper or tissue but sometimes it's a stuffed toy.

She is coming up on 2 yrs fast and she seems to be able to control herself better, though we are also careful to exercise her regularly (and particularly before we have to leave her for a few hours).

Rh.


----------

